# excessive kneading



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I see this kneading behavior mentioned in a few threads.

Anyway, one of my new kitties is an obsessive kneader. He kneads my head and neck area, while purring really loud. He can go for quite a LONG time witht his kneading activity.

the other kitty doesn't knead at all, and they were littermates.

What is the cause of this kneading behavior?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think it's really a mystery. There's a theory it has to do with the kitten being separated from mom too early, but since you have littermates, obviously that doesn't hold. Might it's just a personality quirk. I have one kneader like yours, the other two don't do it at all. I think it's kinda cute; I don't discourage it.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't discourage it at all, I like it!!! it feels like a little massage!! except I MUST trim his nails, OWIE, they dig into my head while he is kneading!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I love when my baby kneads. I get so excited.


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

One theory is that it's a carried-down behavior that is/was used to get milk out of the mother cat. I always found that kneading, purring, and rubbing their nose at you was a sign of affection. She/He probably thinks you are it's mom.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

halfline said:


> One theory is that it's a carried-down behavior that is/was used to get milk out of the mother cat. I always found that kneading, purring, and rubbing their nose at you was a sign of affection. She/He probably thinks you are it's mom.


Are there other theories? I always thought that there was only the one theory- getting milk from Mom.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Adrienne said:


> Are there other theories?


that's a fact, not a theory. kittens do knead to get milk from the nipple. I think the speculation comes in why an adult cat kneads long after it's weaned. that's what we don't really know for sure.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

So maybe it is safe to assume...
Kneading to Intelligence!

How is that for a theory?
Smart kitty will get more milk!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

You know, my car Marsh has never kneaded in his life, until recently. 

He started kneading every night, right before cozing up next to me on the pillow. It's a 'ritual' now. He comes onto the bed, and starts kneading on my chest, stomach and neck, purring loudly with this sort of a glazed over look in his eyes! 

Truthfully, i always thought kneading was a little immature and liked that Marsh didn't do it.. but now i ADORE IT and would hate for him to stop   Is that wrong? LOL... It makes me feel great, that he's really bonded to me


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> > Are there other theories?
> ...


Wrong choice of words. I know it was a fact-not a theory. The poster made is sound like there were other explaniations floating around out threre. I have never heard any other explanations. I was just curious what others where saying.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

oops  sorry, Adrienne, I didn't mean to make it look like I was disagreeing with you. I was just trying to clarify that there was only one explanation, and quoting from your post happened to be a handy way of setting that off.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> oops  sorry, Adrienne, I didn't mean to make it look like I was disagreeing with you. I was just trying to clarify that there was only one explanation, and quoting from your post happened to be a handy way of setting that off.


No big deal


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

Actually, it's my fault. I thought the milk thing was a theory and misread the question. I didn't know it was indeed a fact, thanks!

My answer to why they continue to do this when they are still adult maybe genetics, environment, or perhaps a mixture of both. It could be an instictive behavior of affection as well as a way to get milk. Does anyone remember that Warner Brother cartoon where the small cat kneads on top the big grey bulldog and he's like in pain until the cat settles? That was so funny.


----------

